# I think fizz is in labour



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive just noticed fizz has a bit of a pinky discharge from her lady bits, shes very restless and cleaning her self alot,

I think we will have new arrivals very soon.

Watch this space


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

ooooooooooooooo, exciting  xx

Keep us posted  xxx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

cant wait! is it BSH's you breed Jen? x


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Oh so exciting! Keep us posted!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Keep us up to date with any news then - I love hearing new kitten news!

Louise
X


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That's great!!! Hope she doesn't keep you waiting allllllllllllllllllllllllllllll day long though....  Good luck to you both for an easy birth xxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

bee112 said:


> cant wait! is it BSH's you breed Jen? x


Ye bee its british, there the cutest kittens.

will keep you posted


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh they are cute, love little round faces lol


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

good luck jen - sending cyber purrs for a safe delivery of kitts xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww im so excited, i love kittens,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck Jen, hope all goes well for you, mum and kitties


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww is there any news, im biting my nails lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Good luck - hope all goes well!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awww is there any news, im biting my nails lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


No, still nothing, she took a while last time, she was restless all day, i stayed up with her till 1am and no kittens so i set the alarm for 3am, 10 minutes later she popped the first one out.

At the moment iam sitting on the bed with her watching eastenders, her stomach is rock hard,

As soon as anything else happens ill let you know.

keep your fingers crossed for me, iam probably more nervous than she is


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Good luck Jen, hope all goes well for you, mum and kitties





Sungold-Bengals said:


> Good luck - hope all goes well!


thanks, i hope so too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ok,will keep checking back ,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ohh good luck, I'm waiting with baited breath


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Ye bee its british, there the cutest kittens.
> 
> will keep you posted


any news?

yes they are gorgeous kittens, 2 of my friends have them, I was offered 1 last week....very tempted.

good luck.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Well ive had a bit of a rough night, i set the alarm for every hour , and still no babies.

Iam starting to think i miss read the signs, iam not sure what the discharge was, i thought it was the plug, its dried hard now round her lady bits.

Iam gonna give the vet a ring at 9am and see what they think, 

When the plug comes away, how long is it usually before there born?

Will keep you informed jen x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

good luck Jen.i'm sitting on the edge of my seat..


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I reckon mine are arriving today too. Katie is looking in the most inconvenient places she can find 

Liz


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck with yours liz, ill be thinking of you x

Ive spoke to my vet, She said as long as there is no straining which there isnt she should be fine.

If there are no kittens by thursday, she wants to see her to be on the safe side.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

jens4cats said:


> Good luck with yours liz, ill be thinking of you x
> 
> Ive spoke to my vet, She said as long as there is no straining which there isnt she should be fine.
> 
> If there are no kittens by thursday, she wants to see her to be on the safe side.


glad shes OK hopefully she will go at a reasonable time for you today so there no late night midwife duties for you


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Think it's different with all cats as to when they will have them after they've lost their plug. My Cat lost her plug and lots of mucus all over our bed and then the carpet  She then lost more plug! and had them approx 12 hours later. Prehaps she has just lost a little and has more to loose yet! You must be so tired. Why not have a nice sleep while you are waiting


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

awwww good luck Jen!! Hopefully she wont leave you waiting much longer xx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hurry up Fizz I want to see some new babies!! lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Think it's different with all cats as to when they will have them after they've lost their plug. My Cat lost her plug and lots of mucus all over our bed and then the carpet  She then lost more plug! and had them approx 12 hours later. Prehaps she has just lost a little and has more to loose yet! You must be so tired. Why not have a nice sleep while you are waiting


I know what you mean, yhe 1st litter she had a big gush of water came out and then she gave birth to 3 kittens.

The 2nd time there was hardly anything and 5 kittens, iam guessing the more kittens the less room for the water, iam not panicking just yet though, ill just have to be patient and wait.



vixenelite said:


> glad shes OK hopefully she will go at a reasonable time for you today so there no late night midwife duties for you





xxSaffronxx said:


> awwww good luck Jen!! Hopefully she wont leave you waiting much longer xx





bee112 said:


> Hurry up Fizz I want to see some new babies!! lol


Thanks guys


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Think it's different with all cats as to when they will have them after they've lost their plug. My Cat lost her plug and lots of mucus all over our bed and then the carpet  She then lost more plug! and had them approx 12 hours later. Prehaps she has just lost a little and has more to loose yet! You must be so tired. Why not have a nice sleep while you are waiting


fluff i thought you said you dont breed your cats?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

AW hun I wanted to see kittens this morning


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jem said:


> AW hun I wanted to see kittens this morning


May be tommorow morning


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

This is her last litter, only a few days old, this should keep you going for a little while,lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

They are so cute Jen - can't wait for the new lot to arrive!

Louise
X


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless her hows she doing she looks like she a brill mum  *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we will all just have to keep checking back to this post lol,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

oow how exciting good luck to both of you
i love threads like this


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cavrooney said:


> oow how exciting good luck to both of you
> i love threads like this


so do i, its exciting isnt it,


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

awww excellent pic jen!!

does the time of day when labour starts vary between your cats or are they consistent?
my breeder says it mostly happens during the night with hers


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> fluff i thought you said you dont breed your cats?


I don't breed my cats 

I have had a litter of kittens though. Well, not me personally or that would just be weird.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG that pic is too cute!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I don't breed my cats
> 
> I have had a litter of kittens though. Well, not me personally or that would just be weird.


LOL - maybe if you did it would make the papers he he he


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, I'm sure it would


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> awww excellent pic jen!!
> 
> does the time of day when labour starts vary between your cats or are they consistent?
> my breeder says it mostly happens during the night with hers


With only having 2 litters its a bit hard to say, the 1 st litter she started at 4 pm and they were all born by 8pm, the 2nd litter she started about 1 am and they were born by 6 am, so i think it varies bit genarally night time is more usual.

Ive got the week off so iam prepared what ever time

Do you work, and have holiday or are you a lady of leisure


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> With only having 2 litters its a bit hard to say, the 1 st litter she started at 4 pm and they were all born by 8pm, the 2nd litter she started about 1 am and they were born by 6 am, so i think it varies bit genarally night time is more usual.
> 
> Ive got the week off so iam prepared what ever time
> 
> Do you work, and have holiday or are you a lady of leisure


Unfortunately hun i work fulltime as an accountant!
I recently handed my notice in as i have a job elsewhere and so they would not honour me having a week off - and so we have got a family member staying with us so that he can watch her during the day. He will call me if she goes into labour - in which case i will tell work I have been sick and will go home! 
Just hope it happens in the evening


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Poor you, sounds like an awfull place to work, at least your getting out of there, iam lucky where i work they let me book the time off when i need it, but ive done them plenty of favours over the years so there ok with it.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Any news yet hun?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Still waiting, sorry,

I have asked her to hurry things up a little but i dont think shes listening


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thought about a bumpy car ride or a vindaloo, Jen? lol. I had one girl once kept me waiting a full 7 days. No sleep except the odd 'cat nap'. Was so glad when she finally started as I was beginning to feel ill with the all night vigils. Hope your lass is a bit more considerate


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Thought about a bumpy car ride or a vindaloo, Jen? lol. I had one girl once kept me waiting a full 7 days. No sleep except the odd 'cat nap'. Was so glad when she finally started as I was beginning to feel ill with the all night vigils. Hope your lass is a bit more considerate


Ive just tried her with some ox heart, she ate two mouth fulls and then wasnt interested

Shes in and out of her box too so maybe tonights the night? I hope iam not waiting for 7 more sleepless nights, the bf has work ,he'll be divorcing me before were married,lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Aww he'll melt when he sees their teeny little faces though and all will be forgiven


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Aww he'll melt when he sees their teeny little faces though and all will be forgiven


your totally right, hes a big softy at heart, and very tolerant

He has to be living with me for 8 years,lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i think we have progress, shes been in and out of her box all morning, 

Shes been in there now for about 30mins cleaning herself, hope fully this is it!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

good luck, i've got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, how exciting, fingers crossed*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Go for it Fizz, got your pooter handy Jen for updates, so excited for you


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> good luck, i've got my fingers crossed for you





Selk67U2 said:


> *Oooo, how exciting, fingers crossed*


Thanks, any news youll be the 1st to know


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Goodluck with the birth


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Go for it Fizz, got your pooter handy Jen for updates, so excited for you


Me pooters on my lap, will keep you updated, i hope this isnt another false alarm, ill cry if it is


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good luck I hope this is it and much better than in the middle of the night lol


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Fingers crossed - that Fizz will pop soon & all goes well for you!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Any news yet Jen?? xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

No shes still not had them, shes overdue now, i really thought she would of had them last night, shes been acting so strange.

Iam going to get her checked over tommorow if shes not had them by then, i hope theres nothing wrong


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> No shes still not had them, shes overdue now, i really thought she would of had them last night, shes been acting so strange.
> 
> Iam going to get her checked over tommorow if shes not had them by then, i hope theres nothing wrong


Awww fingers crossed hun - lets hope she has them today so that there is no need for a visit to the vets


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Awww fingers crossed hun - lets hope she has them today so that there is no need for a visit to the vets


I hope so, how are your little cherubs doing, The 1st 3 weeks are pretty easy its when they start climbing out of the nest the fun begins, lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Hope the delivery goes well!
Keep us up to date
Good luck
xxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks , my nerves are in shreds, and iam running out of nails to bite!

Might have to start on the toe nails


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> I hope so, how are your little cherubs doing, The 1st 3 weeks are pretty easy its when they start climbing out of the nest the fun begins, lol


awww they are just lovely - everytime i go in to see them, mum rolls over purring as if to say "look what i've got!!".
She lets me pick them up and i give them kisses if they dont squeak too much LOL
They all fell out the nest this morning cos mum got up to say hello and come for cuddles and they kept moving around on top of each other in a pile looking for the heat and then they all fell out LOL. They are in the bottom of the wardrobe anyway so didnt fall far - mum just picked them up and put them back in!
She is so brilliant with them!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> awww they are just lovely - everytime i go in to see them, mum rolls over purring as if to say "look what i've got!!".
> She lets me pick them up and i give them kisses if they dont squeak too much LOL
> They all fell out the nest this morning cos mum got up to say hello and come for cuddles and they kept moving around on top of each other in a pile looking for the heat and then they all fell out LOL. They are in the bottom of the wardrobe anyway so didnt fall far - mum just picked them up and put them back in!
> She is so brilliant with them!


Your first litter is a wonderful experience, enjoy! 

Mine are to be found in a pile whenever Mum isn't there, a pile of seven kittens is worth seeing 

Liz


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> awww they are just lovely - everytime i go in to see them, mum rolls over purring as if to say "look what i've got!!".
> She lets me pick them up and i give them kisses if they dont squeak too much LOL
> They all fell out the nest this morning cos mum got up to say hello and come for cuddles and they kept moving around on top of each other in a pile looking for the heat and then they all fell out LOL. They are in the bottom of the wardrobe anyway so didnt fall far - mum just picked them up and put them back in!
> She is so brilliant with them!


Thats soo cute! aww she sounds really proud of them bless


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What day is she on Jen? Most of my litters arrive on day 67 if thats any help


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> What day is she on Jen? Most of my litters arrive on day 67 if thats any help


Were on day 66 now, she keeps trying to get in my wardrobe, iam hoping tonights the night so i can at last have a proper nights sleep lol


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Were on day 66 now, she keeps trying to get in my wardrobe, iam hoping tonights the night so i can at last have a proper nights sleep lol


Jen you must be exhausted - im still not recovered from my lack of sleep!!
I slept in our room last night (much to my OH's pleasure  ) and had a proper nights kip - but i am still tired.

Sounds like its gonna be tonight Jen - fingers crossed - lets hope she doesnt leave it too late so that you are up all through the night.
xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I bet tomorrow evening, 50p each way folks? lol


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I bet tomorrow evening, 50p each way folks? lol


I'll raise yer a quid for tonight


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

We hope tonight is the night too!
Hoping all goes well - will be checking for news first thing in the morning but off to bed now
regards
sue
xxx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

good luck hun..thinking of you


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I hope it's tonight, we can't stand the waiting any longer 

Liz


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I bet tomorrow evening, 50p each way folks? lol


Think you might be right chrissy with tonight were on day 67 now, ive had a crap night sleep, she keeps trying to open my wardrobe, everytime she moved i was awake

Ive changed the vet bed in her box, i had put an old white piece in it that i used to use for showing, its been washed but maybe there were still smells on there she didnt like.

Ive swapped it for the brown piece shes had 2 litters on already and shes now lying in there, fingers crossed for tonight


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

lizward said:


> I hope it's tonight, we can't stand the waiting any longer
> 
> Liz


I know the feeling lizz,lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

jens4cats said:


> I know the feeling lizz,lol


I hope she has them some time today for you at least then you might get some sleep


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Vixie said:


> I hope she has them some time today for you at least then you might get some sleep


I really hope so, i bet your all fed up of waiting too,lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

In fact I will pinpoint the time....................... somewhere between Emmerdale and Eastenders. That's my lots preference, so inconsiderate


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Maybe before, shes got a light pinky stuff coming out and shes been licking herself alot,

With a bit of luck ill have something to report soon


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Woohooo, is she panting or pushing yet Jen????? huh huh hu????????? glued to the monitor now!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Not yet, but shes been nesting, licking and in an out of the litter tray alot. Iam trying to get her in her box but not having much luck yet


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

jens4cats said:


> Maybe before, shes got a light pinky stuff coming out and shes been licking herself alot,
> 
> With a bit of luck ill have something to report soon


sound promising, hope this is it for you and mum to be  going to be keeping a close eye on this thread now


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

lets hope so, will keep my lappie close by


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol you must be on the edge of your seat now, you have been waiting for a while now and not sleeping


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

iam on the edge of the bed. lol

Shes in her box now!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

How exciting...nothing like adding a little drama to the day is there!!!

Fingers crossed she gets in there, stays there and has her babies!

Louise
X


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Shes got a brownie liquid coming out now, this is definatly it


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

oohhh - do you have birthing box cam?!!!

Keep us posted!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Shes got a brownie liquid coming out now, this is definatly it


ohh great!!! i keep checking this thread and waiting,can you please tell her to hurry it up good luck.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

woohoo kitties,  im so excited,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

jens4cats said:


> iam on the edge of the bed. lol
> 
> Shes in her box now!


lol well thats handy if you need a nap 

glad shes finally gone in her bed, I had a cat have a litter in my wordrobe one and another on my pillow whilI was sleeping  didnt sleep for long once she started thats for sure lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

jens4cats said:


> Shes got a brownie liquid coming out now, this is definatly it


awww thats great, we are all with you  its always exciting going through the births on here its great


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

No i dont have a web cam , but i will take loads of pics when they get here,


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Atlast lol.....I've been watching your thread for ages now 
come on Fizz you can do it


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Any sign of a head yet Jen  Go Fizz go girl


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Any sign of a head yet Jen  Go Fizz go girl


No head yet, still just brown stuff, and alot of licking and scratching in the box, shes not pushing yet either, iam going to shut the blinds fully to make it a bit dimmer in here


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Awww cant wait to hear the kittys have arrived safe n sound


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww i have to go up the school, i will make the kids run home,so i dont miss anything,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL @ Collie, can just picture it. Have the kids got any skates you can borrow?


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeh I've got to go up to the school too....hopefully the boys are out quick today


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> LOL @ Collie, can just picture it. Have the kids got any skates you can borrow?


 its ok, they ran, they are alittle out of breath, so i have given them a drink and sat them on the settee,told them to be quiet cos im very busy,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> its ok, they ran, they are alittle out of breath, so i have given them a drink and sat them on the settee,told them to be quiet cos im very busy,


PMSL...... what are you like

Still only licking at the mo, i hope shes not waiting untill its dark?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jens4cats said:


> PMSL...... what are you like
> 
> Still only licking at the mo, i hope shes not waiting untill its dark?


so do i ,i will need matchsticks for me eyes,


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought there would have been some kitty news by the time i got back lol 
I bet shes waiting till tonight lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I tell you Jen it'll be Eastenders time, just you wait and see, hee hee


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I tell you Jen it'll be Eastenders time, just you wait and see, hee hee


Oh bloody hell, i hope not , all this stress is killin me


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> I thought there would have been some kitty news by the time i got back lol
> I bet shes waiting till tonight lol


Think you could be right


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Is she still holding on?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Any news yet Jen? come on Fizz, Eastenders is on its time,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Still no kitts, i think i no what shes doing now.

Her last 2 litters have been born on a friday, ive been joking all week saying shes gonna have em friday, maybe she heard me,lol

I reckon she will wait untill after 12pm and then drop em.

Do you think she knows tommorow is friday or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

yeh she will start having them at 1 min past midnight


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Still no kitts, i think i no what shes doing now.
> 
> Her last 2 litters have been born on a friday, ive been joking all week saying shes gonna have em friday, maybe she heard me,lol
> 
> ...


well at least irs not friday the 13th...lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> well at least irs not friday the 13th...lol


Ye iam glad its not

Got to log off now, the bf wants a cuddle

looks like another sleepless night but hopefully she will of had her babies by the time you all wake up.

will be back in the morning, nighty night


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Good Night.
Hope she has them soon. Be nice to log on in the morning with some happy kitten news.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> looks like another sleepless night but hopefully she will of had her babies by the time you all wake up.


I hope so!

If she doesn't have them tonight, Jen, I don't want to worry you, but I would definitely get her into the vet tomorrow. The "brown discharge" bit is exactly what my girl had before she lost the whole litter and had a stinking pyo. It's not supposed to be brown just before birth. We took her into the vet because after that brown discharge nothing had happened, the cervix wasn't open and she went another four or five days - and lost the whole lot due to not having gone into labour at the right time. I cannot tell you how much I wish I had taken her in when nothing happened the next day, we might have saved most of those kittens and saved ourselves a huge emergency hours vet bill.

Liz


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Its half three and finally were having contractions


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

we have one lilac kitten


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

number 2 on the way


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

number 2 is here i think its cream


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

theres a few more to come, i can still feel em movin.

1 an 2 are suckling ok.

i hope someone wakes up soon so i dont have to keep talkin to myself lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Are you still on 2 kittens? I am glad she's having them, but oh what a time


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

That's great news - come on...we need to know about the others!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Are you still on 2 kittens? I am glad she's having them, but oh what a time


Good morning, iam so glad some one has got out of bed!

were on number 3 now, a colourpoint


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> That's great news - come on...we need to know about the others!


Sorry number 3 now, she still has more though


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Aaaw - that's brilliant. It's great to read about new fur babies joining the world. I'm not a breeder - I had a moggie litter but won't be having any more as I wouldn't have homes for them so I have to share in kitten joy vicariously.

Watching Tabitha's kittens be born was one of the most amazing experiences of my life. Watching those I have kept grow up and wreck my house is pretty special too  

Good luck fizz and welcome to the world tiny furballs.

Lumps xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

At last! Hooray!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

She seems to be having a rest now, shes still quite round so i think there are more, shes not in any distress though

When the last kitten came out the cord snapped and the placenta hasnt come away yet, 

This has happened before and it came away a few hours later, will it cause a problem with there being more in there or should it come away when she starts contracting again?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

oh great news how is mum and new babbies at the mommen?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

the placenta has come out thank goodness


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> oh great news how is mum and new babbies at the mommen?


So far so good, there purring too


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> So far so good, there purring too


aw bless.pity we dont have sound anymore yet?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

shes panting so i think no 4 wont be long


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> shes panting so i think no 4 wont be long


how many are you expecting? i havent got all day.pmsl


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> how many are you expecting? i havent got all day.pmsl


she had 5 last time and shes as big if not bigger so ill go for 5


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

congrats on you kittens been a long night for you x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

no 4 is here, another cp


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

woohoo,thats great news im so excited, well done to mum,,,,,,,,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

don't forget to get the camera ready, you know we insist on pictures


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ive took a few so ill try and upload them in a bit,

i think she has a few more , shes still quite plump!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> ive took a few so ill try and upload them in a bit,
> 
> i think she has a few more , shes still quite plump!


a FEW more? god she will need a holiday after this lol.god i'm glad i'm not a cat


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yay has Fizz had all her babies? You did say she was waiting for Friday to have them


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

bee112 said:


> yay has Fizz had all her babies? You did say she was waiting for Friday to have them


I think she has one or two more yet

poor girl


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hi hunny
great news so pleased for you
carnt wait for pics


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

hows this one, excuse the mess, not really had chance for tidying up yet


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww bless her


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww so lovely to see mum happy with her babies  *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww I want the colourpoint ones


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> hows this one, excuse the mess, not really had chance for tidying up yet


aar bless her.
dont worry about the mess lol you ought see it when i have pups
she looks a good mummy.
will you keep one of the babiesgiv her a cuddle from me


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

They look gorgeous!!! Any more yet???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww lovely little kitties,i want one,,lol,
well done they are just so sweet,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> aar bless her.
> dont worry about the mess lol you ought see it when i have pups
> she looks a good mummy.
> will you keep one of the babiesgiv her a cuddle from me


I want to keep a female colourpoint if ive got one thats good enough, ive looked yet to see what they are so will have to see.

Shes a brill mom, shes so happy when she has babies to look after, this will be her last litter though, shes just turned 4 so i think she deserves a rest now



FluffyCatLover said:


> They look gorgeous!!! Any more yet???


No more yet, will let you no when she has another


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awww lovely little kitties,i want one,,lol,
> well done they are just so sweet,


Thanks, i hope they all make it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jens4cats said:


> Thanks, i hope they all make it


fingers crossed, from the picture, the kittens you can see look a good size and quite chunky,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ah bless.she looks so content great picture by the way.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS  they look lovely and mum looks very pleased


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Vixie said:


> CONGRATULATIONS  they look lovely and mum looks very pleased


Thankyou, thet were definatly worth the wait,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

jens4cats said:


> Thankyou, thet were definatly worth the wait,


thats for sure they are lovely and cute you are going to have some fun with them , are there any more or do you think thats it now????


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I thought i could feel one but nothings happened for a while now so maybe shes done.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

jens4cats said:


> I thought i could feel one but nothings happened for a while now so maybe shes done.


its hord to tell when there is only one or maybe none isnt it, 4 is a nice amount not to many for mum but plenty to keep you on your toes


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i think 4 is a nice number, cant wait to see more pics, and find out if they are little boys or girls,


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats. Maybe just having the 4. They look so happy as does mum. Ahhh and bless her her last litter. I think ages 4 years that is a good idea


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i think 4 is a nice number, cant wait to see more pics, and find out if they are little boys or girls,


Iam fairly sure i have 2 girls and 2 boys,

1 lilac female, 1 lilac cp female, 1 cream male and one cream cp male

A nice mixture


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks as well to everyone for your kind help and support the last few days, you all really helped me through.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS JEN AND FIZZ!!!!!! xxx

Blimey what a marathon, you must both be absolutely whacked. They look lovely chunky monkeys jen


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> HUGE CONGRATULATIONS JEN AND FIZZ!!!!!! xxx
> 
> Blimey what a marathon, you must both be absolutely whacked. They look lovely chunky monkeys jen


Thanks chrissy there gorgeous, ive never known kittens purr so early either,
Mums cleaned herself up now so i dont think there will be any more now.

Is this a record breaking thread, very long,pmsl


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hee hee my 5 week old Vanda purrs very loudly but only when she is on the milk bar 

This thread's been running almost as long as Coronation Street, lol, only kidding its cos its kept us on the edge of our seats


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hee hee my 5 week old Vanda purrs very loudly but only when she is on the milk bar
> 
> This thread's been running almost as long as Coronation Street, lol, only kidding its cos its kept us on the edge of our seats


Bless his little cotton socks

And its stayed on topic, now that is a record, lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great to come on and read your news Jen
"CONGRATULATIONS" they're lovely*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks, what a releif there all here safely, iam keeping a very close eye on them for the next fue days just in case


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Just in from work and had to check straight away 

Congratulations!!!! they look sooo gorgeous 

well done to both of you 

D xxxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Just in from work and had to check straight away
> 
> Congratulations!!!! they look sooo gorgeous
> 
> ...


Thankyou xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you must be very proud of them, and if they grow up half as beautiful as mum then your going to have a cracking litter there,


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations!  It finally happened, what a relief glad all went well


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

i have just read all the going's on and i had no idea that it could cause so much sleepless nights just waiting!!! all the while mum to be just plods along with the flow taking it in her stride. 

Congratulations on the new additions they look gorgeous !!!!!!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> you must be very proud of them, and if they grow up half as beautiful as mum then your going to have a cracking litter there,


Oh , thanks 


Sungold-Bengals said:


> Congratulations!  It finally happened, what a relief glad all went well


There were a few hairy moments but it all worked out ok in the end .


Rosieragdoll said:


> i have just read all the going's on and i had no idea that it could cause so much sleepless nights just waiting!!! all the while mum to be just plods along with the flow taking it in her stride.
> 
> Congratulations on the new additions they look gorgeous !!!!!!!


Its caused many a sleepless night, and probably a few more now there here, its worth it though


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya Jen, I hope mine next weekend dont take as long, only got time off work until the following Thursday when got to go back  So Summer has 5 days to have them in  Mind you she looks like a beached whale already


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hiya Jen, I hope mine next weekend dont take as long, only got time off work until the following Thursday when got to go back  So Summer has 5 days to have them in  Mind you she looks like a beached whale already


Lets hope she doesnt have a thing for fridays too.

Do you think its a coincidence having 3 litters all on a friday, or have i got one clever cat lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Hiya Jen, I hope mine next weekend dont take as long, only got time off work until the following Thursday when got to go back  So Summer has 5 days to have them in  Mind you she looks like a beached whale already


awww i hope you have the camera ready to,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Lets hope she doesnt have a thing for fridays too.
> 
> Do you think its a coincidence having 3 litters all on a friday, or have i got one clever cat lol


Maybe they just think weh hey its the weekend, lets go for it  and Summer better not wait til the Friday I wanna gotta be there 

Have your snugglies all snuggled onto the milk bar ok? 

I'll have the camera ready Colls if poss, get all the blood and gore for educational purposes, tee hee


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations Jen - at long last!!!!
Wow she was in labout a long time!! I guess I was lucky with Mimi then!


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Awwww CONGRATULATIONS, now GET SOME SLEEP  if thats possible. Gorgeous babes and gorgeous mum, I'm mush after all these babies being born. What a great week.


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Awwww congrats  Glad they are all ok, well done


----------

